# Mindfactory schlechte Qualität?



## Grotix (10. August 2013)

*Mindfactory schlechte Qualität?*

Hallo,
Ich hab grade von nem Freund gehört das Mindfactory seine Hardwareteile aus China bekommt und diese dann somit so billig verkaufen kann.

Stimmt das? 
Oder kann ich trotzdem ohne irgendwelche Qualitätsprobleme bei Mindfactory bestellen?

Danke,
Lg


----------



## grenn-CB (10. August 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory schlechte Qualität?*

Was?

Viele Teile werden doch in China gefertigt und somit wäre das nicht nur Mindfactory.


----------



## Tengri86 (10. August 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory schlechte Qualität?*

Es könnte auch sein das dein Unterhose auch aus China kommt 

Vieles kommt aus china


----------



## Duvar (10. August 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory schlechte Qualität?*

Dein Freund arbeitet natürlich bei Mindfactory und weiss das aus erster Hand nehme ich an.
Totaler Quatsch, es gibt zig günstige Hardwareverkäufer, vieles auf der Welt ist Made in China etc, weil dort billiger produziert werden kann.
zB die ganzen Klamotten die du trägst bzw Stoff an sich, so gut wie alles Made in Turkey usw.
Weisst worauf ich hinaus will nehme ich an.


----------



## Grotix (10. August 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory schlechte Qualität?*

Ja 
Aber wie siehts dort mit Garantie aus und so? Er meinte wenn was kaputt wäre dass ich dann keine Garantie hätte. 
Bei dem Shop wo er bestellt hat muss ich 100€ draufzahlen und hab dafür Garantie.


----------



## Duvar (10. August 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory schlechte Qualität?*

Lol was?
In welchem shop bestellt der?


----------



## Tengri86 (10. August 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory schlechte Qualität?*

na, wollte nur damit sagen das halt vieles aus China kommt


----------



## Axonia (10. August 2013)

Grotix schrieb:


> Ja
> Aber wie siehts dort mit Garantie aus und so? Er meinte wenn was kaputt wäre dass ich dann keine Garantie hätte.
> Bei dem Shop wo er bestellt hat muss ich 100€ draufzahlen und hab dafür Garantie.



Ach du ******* -.-
Ne also China hin oder her. Du bist hier in Deutschland. Du hast über MF 2 Jahre Gewährleistungsanspruch.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (10. August 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory schlechte Qualität?*



Grotix schrieb:


> Er meinte wenn was kaputt wäre dass ich dann keine Garantie hätte.



wäre mir neu



> Bei dem Shop wo er bestellt hat muss ich 100€ draufzahlen und hab dafür Garantie.


 
spar die 100 tacken


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory schlechte Qualität?*



Grotix schrieb:


> Ich hab grade von nem Freund gehört das Mindfactory seine Hardwareteile aus China bekommt und diese dann somit so billig verkaufen kann.


 
Huch..... 
Hardware kommt aus China? 
Ich dachte immer, sie wird hier in Deutschland hergestellt? 
Verdammt, man hat mich beschissen.


----------



## Grotix (10. August 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory schlechte Qualität?*

Er bestellt bei e-tec!
Ich komme aus Österreich. Also nix mit Garantie schätze ich.


----------



## Robonator (10. August 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory schlechte Qualität?*

Außerdem bekommt Mindfactory ihre Hardware doch auch nur über Distributoren oder nicht? Also z.B. Devil, API, S&K etc
Nach der Logik deiner Freunde würden ja auch viele andere Shops die selbe Hardware aus China bekommen  
Wobei sie sowieso zum großteil in Asien hergestellt wird.


----------



## Grotix (10. August 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory schlechte Qualität?*

Hmm, aber wie siehts mit der Garantie aus wenn man in Österreich wohnt?


----------



## Pommesbunker (10. August 2013)

Gibts in Österreich keinen Gewährleistunganspruch? *Auswanderungsliste Österreich durchstreich*


----------



## Duvar (10. August 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory schlechte Qualität?*

Du hast eine Herstellergarantie und es spielt keine Rolle ob du in Timbuktu oder in Österreich wohnst, darüber hinaus hast du Gewährleistung vom Händler, davon bist du sicherlich nicht ausgeschlossen wenn du in Österreich lebst.
Über die Gewährleistung kann dir in diesem Falle MF je nach Situation bei einem Defekt entweder deine Hardware direkt austauschen, eine alternative bieten oder 2 mal versuchen zu verbessern.
Natürlich können sie auch die Hardware direkt an den Hersteller versenden und prüfen lassen, im Endeffekt bist du da in sicheren Händen, wenn du natürlich nichts absichtlich mutwillig zerstörst.


----------



## Grotix (10. August 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory schlechte Qualität?*



Duvar schrieb:


> Du hast eine Herstellergarantie und es spielt keine Rolle ob du in Timbuktu oder in Österreich wohnst, darüber hinaus hast du Gewährleistung vom Händler, davon bist du sicherlich nicht ausgeschlossen wenn du in Österreich lebst.


 
Da will ich ne 100%ige Bestätigung drauf dann bestell ich da


----------



## Duvar (10. August 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory schlechte Qualität?*

Dann schreib Mindfactory eine email, damit du es schwaz auf weiss hast.
Denk aber an die Versandkosten, da ist also nix mit Midnightshopping und kostenlosem Versand wenn du nicht in Deutschland wohnst.


----------



## Grotix (10. August 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory schlechte Qualität?*



Duvar schrieb:


> Dann schreib Mindfactory eine email, damit du es schwaz auf weiss hast.


 
Das werde ich machen  Danke


----------



## Nils_93 (10. August 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory schlechte Qualität?*



Grotix schrieb:


> Das werde ich machen  Danke


 Lol, bist ja mal echt der troll des Jahres 2013, bzw dein Freund.
Naja, mail kannste dir sparen, steht (natürlich) auch in deren AGB unter Punkt 11. Die AGB gibts hier.
Zitat:
"Die Gewährleistungsfrist für Verbraucher beträgt 2 Jahre ab Lieferung der Ware. Abweichend davon beträgt die Gewährleistungsfrist für Unternehmer 1 Jahr ab Lieferung. Bei gebrauchten Sachen beträgt die Gewährleistungsfrist ebenfalls 1 Jahr ab Lieferung der Ware."


----------



## Legacyy (10. August 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory schlechte Qualität?*

Ich würd sagen, dass der "Freund" n ziemlicher Trottel ist und keine Ahnung hat


----------



## Grotix (10. August 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory schlechte Qualität?*



Nils_93 schrieb:


> Lol, bist ja mal echt der troll des Jahres 2013, bzw dein Freund.
> Naja, mail kannste dir sparen, steht (natürlich) auch in deren AGB unter Punkt 11. Die AGB gibts hier.
> Zitat:
> "Die Gewährleistungsfrist für Verbraucher beträgt 2 Jahre ab Lieferung der Ware. Abweichend davon beträgt die Gewährleistungsfrist für Unternehmer 1 Jahr ab Lieferung. Bei gebrauchten Sachen beträgt die Gewährleistungsfrist ebenfalls 1 Jahr ab Lieferung der Ware."


 
Also egal wo ich wohne? Naja dann...


----------



## Robonator (10. August 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory schlechte Qualität?*



M4gic schrieb:


> Mindfactory ist und bleibt ein toller Shop in dem man ohne Bedenken einkaufen kann


 
Naja da gehen die Meinungen auseinander. 
Ich selber will am liebsten nie wieder bei Mindfactory bestellen...


----------



## FrozenPie (10. August 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory schlechte Qualität?*



> Ich selber will am liebsten nie wieder bei Mindfactory bestellen...


Und wieso?


----------



## Monsjo (10. August 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory schlechte Qualität?*

Ich bestell immer bei HWV, da sind die Preise meistens stabiler.


----------



## Nils_93 (10. August 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory schlechte Qualität?*



Grotix schrieb:


> Also egal wo ich wohne? Naja dann...


 
Ganz einfach, ordere bei denen. Wenn die Bestellung angenommen wird, so gelten die AGB. Und in den AGB steht halt das oben geschrieben zu der Gewährleistung drinnen, somit gilt das dann auch für dich. Lehnt Mindfactory die Order ab weil du in Österreich wohnst, hast du Pech. Aber ansonsten gelten die AGB bei bestätigter Bestellung, egal wo du wohnst.


----------



## hodenbussard (10. August 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory schlechte Qualität?*

Ich bin kackendreist und kauf nix bei Alternate,Mindfactory oä.
Dafür geh ich in einen PC Laden,klön noch ein bißchen mit den Chef,lass mit kompetent beraten wenns nötig ist und tu was für den deutschen Mittelstand . 

Und die Gewährleistungpflicht für Garantieansprüche ist in Deutschland gesetzlich geregelt.Wie sich die Läden bei den RMA´s anstellen steht auf einen anderen Blatt.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (10. August 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory schlechte Qualität?*

@ TS: Sag "deinem Freund" einfach, er soll ein Bestellung an MF senden, in der Anlage aber eine Erklärung beifügen, das er eine 2./3. Lieferung von Artikeln aus China widerspricht und das nur Artikel "no Made in China" versendet werden sollen.....

Und dann wartet ihr beide ganz gespannt, was ihr so schönes an Stuff von MF geliefert bekommt...und freut euch nen Honigkuchenbauch ob der tollen Lieferung !!


----------



## Deathranger (10. August 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory schlechte Qualität?*

Wtf wasen das fürn schwächsin also ich hatte bis jetzt noch kein wirklich prob mit mf umtausch ging immer schnell etc.


----------



## Erok (10. August 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory schlechte Qualität?*

Boah da kauf ich bei nem Deutschen Händler aus dem hohen Norden, und dann wird mir Scheissendreck aus China angedreht 

Stellt Mindfactory das wirklich alles nicht selber her in Good Old Germany ? 

Spass beiseite. Du hast bei Mindfactory genauso Garantie wie bei jedem anderen Händler in Deutschland. Und da ist es egal woher die Teile kommen.

Und daß Mindfactory billige Plagiate oder dergleichen verkauft, das kannst Du getrost vergessen, denn das können sie sich garnicht erlauben 

Entweder wollte Dich dieser Freund einfach nur aufs Korn nehmen, oder er hat keine Ahnung von dem was er erzählt 

Ob man nun gute oder schlechte Erfahrungen mit denen macht, das ist wohl sehr unterschiedlich. Es gibt sehr kritische und negative Erfahrungswerte zu MF aber auch wiederum sehr gute.....

Und das kann Dir bei JEDEM Händler passieren, daß Du mal nen Fehlgriff landest....

Aber deswegen 100 Euro mehr ausgeben in einem anderen Shop ? Musst Du wissen, obs Dir das wert ist  

Meine letzten Bestellungen kamen zwar meistens 1 Tag später an, als von anderen Shops, aber daran bin ich bis heute nicht gestorben *g* Und ansonsten war der Support am Telefon wirklich klasse bei denen 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Robonator (10. August 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory schlechte Qualität?*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Und wieso?


 
Zuerst verspätet sich meine erste Bestellung um ca 3 Wochen. Ich bekomme keinerlei Nachricht oder sonstiges. Erst ein nachharken hier im Forum konnte mir endlich Auskunft verschaffen: Meine CPU war "plötzlich" nicht mehr auf Lager...
Später ging auch mal mein Arbeitsspeicher kaputt. Nach einigen Monaten kam dann irgendwann mal die Meldung das sie angeblich keinen Fehler finden konnten und mir nun einen Teil des Kaufpreises (20€) gutschreiben. 
Danach war MF bei mir durch. Irgendwann werd ich da vielleicht noch was bestellen um diese 20€ los zu werden.


----------



## Teutonnen (10. August 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory schlechte Qualität?*



hodenbussard schrieb:


> Ich bin kackendreist und kauf nix bei Alternate,Mindfactory oä.
> Dafür geh ich in einen PC Laden,klön noch ein bißchen mit den Chef,lass mit kompetent beraten wenns nötig ist und tu was für den deutschen Mittelstand .



Ganz genau so mache ich das auch, obwohl der Shop jeweils ca. 15% über dem Mindestgebot liegt. Dafür bin ich mit einigen Verkäufern per Du, hab einen Shop ca 500m von der Wohnung weg und kann defekte Hardware innert Tagesfrist austauschen. Dafür zahle ich gerne 270€ für eine Graka, die man sonst auch für 240 bekäme.


----------



## BlackNeo (10. August 2013)

Mit MF und den dem ganzen Konzern, also auch DriveCity und den anderen Shops die dazu gehören, hatten viele aus dem Forum Probleme.

Das heftigste kann man im Asus Support Forum nachlesen, wo ein User etlich lange auf sein Board aus der RMA gewartet hat und ihm dann nur ein Zeitwert angeboten wurde, Zubehör einbehalten wurde, Seriennummer des MoBos nicht gesagt wurde etc.

Ich will den Shop jetzt nicht schlechtreden, die Preise sind klasse, aber er hat wohl seine Probleme, bei HWV kenne ich keine solcher Probleme und die Preise sind nur geringfügig höher


----------



## FrozenPie (10. August 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory schlechte Qualität?*

Also ich hab gestern zum ersten mal bei MF bestellt und bin gespannt wie viele Probleme auftreten oder eben nicht


----------



## Firebird08 (10. August 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory schlechte Qualität?*

Zur rechtlichen Situation:

In den AGB's heißt es am Ende:

*§   13 Schlussbestimmungen*

         (1) Es gilt das Recht der Bundesrepublik Deutschland. Bei  Verbrauchern, die den Vertrag nicht zu beruflichen oder gewerblichen  Zwecken abschließen, gilt diese Rechtswahl nur insoweit, als nicht der  gewährte Schutz durch zwingende Bestimmungen des Rechts des Staates, in  dem der Verbraucher seinen gewöhnlichen Aufenthalt hat, entzogen wird.  Die Bestimmungen des UN-Kaufrechts finden keine Anwendung. 





Zur Gewährleistung:


*§   11 Gewährleistung*

         (1) Verbraucher haben die Wahl, ob sie Nacherfüllung durch  Nachbesserung oder Ersatzlieferung verlangen. Der Verkäufer ist  berechtigt, die Art der gewählten Nacherfüllung zu verweigern, wenn sie  nur mit unverhältnismäßigen Kosten möglich ist und die andere Art der  Nacherfüllung ohne erhebliche Nachteile für den Verbraucher bleibt. Bei  Unternehmen leistet der Verkäufer für Mängel der Ware zunächst nach  seiner Wahl Gewähr durch Nachbesserung oder Ersatzlieferung.




               (2) Schlägt die Nacherfüllung fehl, kann der Kunde grds. nach  seiner Wahl Herabsetzung des Kaufpreises (Minderung), Rückgängigmachung  des Vertrags (Rücktritt) oder Schadensersatz statt der Leistung  verlangen. Bei nur unerheblichen Mängeln steht dem Kunden – unter  Berücksichtigung der beiderseitigen Interessen – kein Rücktrittsrecht  zu. Anstelle des Schadensersatzes statt der Leistung kann der Kunde den  Ersatz vergeblicher Aufwendungen im Rahmen des § 284 BGB verlangen, die  er im Vertrauen auf den Erhalt der Ware gemacht hat und billigerweise  machen durfte. Wählt der Kunde Schadensersatz statt der Leistung, so  gelten die Haftungsbeschränkungen gemäß § 12 Abs. 1 dieser AGB.




*Und zu deinen Bedenken:*


Einkaufen im Ausland: Diese Rechte haben Sie beim Shoppen in Europa




Von daher:

Bestellen und Geld sparen


----------



## wishi (11. August 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory schlechte Qualität?*



BlackNeo schrieb:


> Mit MF und den dem ganzen Konzern, also auch DriveCity und den anderen Shops die dazu gehören, hatten viele aus dem Forum Probleme.
> 
> Das heftigste kann man im Asus Support Forum nachlesen, wo ein User etlich lange auf sein Board aus der RMA gewartet hat und ihm dann nur ein Zeitwert angeboten wurde, Zubehör einbehalten wurde, Seriennummer des MoBos nicht gesagt wurde etc.
> 
> Ich will den Shop jetzt nicht schlechtreden, die Preise sind klasse, aber er hat wohl seine Probleme, bei HWV kenne ich keine solcher Probleme und die Preise sind nur geringfügig höher


 Da kann MF nix zu. Wer noch nicht mitbekommen hat, das ASUS so ziemlich mit den Schlechtesten Service hat, ist selber schuld. 6 Wochen+ auf Reparatur sind keine Seltenheit.


----------



## Gast20140625 (11. August 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory schlechte Qualität?*



BlackNeo schrieb:


> Mit MF und den dem ganzen Konzern, also auch DriveCity und den anderen Shops die dazu gehören, hatten viele aus dem Forum Probleme.
> 
> Das heftigste kann man im Asus Support Forum nachlesen, wo ein User etlich lange auf sein Board aus der RMA gewartet hat und ihm dann nur ein Zeitwert angeboten wurde, Zubehör einbehalten wurde, Seriennummer des MoBos nicht gesagt wurde etc.
> 
> Ich will den Shop jetzt nicht schlechtreden, die Preise sind klasse, aber er hat wohl seine Probleme, bei HWV kenne ich keine solcher Probleme und die Preise sind nur geringfügig höher


 Das liegt aber bei Asus. 
Deren Support ist wirklich unter aller Sau. 


Nochmal zu den Fragen vom Anfang:
*Ja*, das allermeiste von dem was MF verkauft wird in China produziert.
  Das liegt aber nicht an MF, sondern den Herstellern der entsprechenden Bauteilen. In China produzieren ist einfach am billigsten und egal wo du deine z.B. Asus Graka kaufst, die wurden alle im gleichen Land produziert.
*Nein*, die Qualität der Komponenten ist bei MF nicht schlechter als bei anderen Shops.
*Ja*, du bekommst Herstellergarantie. (Die ist unabhängig des Händlers und geht vom Hersteller der Bauteile aus.)
*Ja*, du bekommst bei MF die in DE (und afaik auch der ganzen EU) vorgeschriebenen 2 Jahre Gewährleistung. (gehen über den Händler, in diesem Fall MF)

Wie gut und schnell der Support des Händlers ist, hängt natürlich vom Händler ab. 
MF soll ja ein recht ordentlicher Laden sein, der eine oder ander hatte aber schon Probleme. Diese einzelnen Problemfälle wirst du aber bei praktisch jedem Shop finden.


----------



## Research (11. August 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory schlechte Qualität?*

Ich hatte bei einem Warenwert von knapp 800€ auch meine Scherereinen. Ging soweit das nach Monaten hin und her alles gekancelt wurde. Seitdem nur mein Stam-Laden. Der leifert auch in die Berge: CSV-Direct.de - Computer, Notebooks, Tablets, Smartphones, Zubehör Alles zu unglaublichen Preisen!


----------



## Robonator (11. August 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory schlechte Qualität?*



wishi schrieb:


> Da kann MF nix zu. Wer noch nicht mitbekommen hat, das ASUS so ziemlich mit den Schlechtesten Service hat, ist selber schuld. 6 Wochen+ auf Reparatur sind keine Seltenheit.


 
Es war der Händler der dicht gemacht hat. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere dann kam sogar von Asus das sie das Board nie erhalten haben.


----------



## VivaLosTioz (11. August 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory schlechte Qualität?*



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Ganz genau so mache ich das auch, obwohl der Shop jeweils ca. 15% über dem Mindestgebot liegt. Dafür bin ich mit einigen Verkäufern per Du, hab einen Shop ca 500m von der Wohnung weg und kann defekte Hardware innert Tagesfrist austauschen. Dafür zahle ich gerne 270€ für eine Graka, die man sonst auch für 240 bekäme.


 
Ich kauf auch immer beim Fachmann meines Vertrauens, allerdings nicht ohne ordentlich zu feilschen und möglichst wenig drauf zu zahlen. Bluten lass ich ihn nicht, dafür gibts an der Dorfkerwe auch mal 1-2 Bier auf meine Rechnung oder ich bring, wenn ich das nächste mal in den Laden komme ne Kleinigkeit mit, als nette Geste. Per Du sind wir sowieso. Find ich viel besser und es beruhigt mein Gewissen. Am Ende sind für mich Shops wie Alternate, MF oder HWV eher ein Argument bei der Preisverhandlung, wenn's mir beim Fachmann absolut zu teuer wird, weiche ich aber auch auf einen der genannten aus. Das liebe Geld wächst ja nicht auf Bäumen, aber bisher war ich nie gezwungen zu bestellen und die Angebote waren immer angemessen


----------



## mindblowing (11. August 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory schlechte Qualität?*

Ihr glücklichen habt es gut, wenn ihr einen Computerladen in der Nähe habt in dem das Personal kompetent ist.
Das Glück habe ich leider nicht, ich werde wohl bei MF, HWV oder ähnliches bestellen müssen und mit Pech durch das Tal der
Tränen wandern .
Gebt mir mal einen Tipp, bei welchem Onlinehändler man bestellen kann.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## VivaLosTioz (11. August 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory schlechte Qualität?*

Du hast die beiden eigentlich schon genannt. MF oder HWV. Mein Computerladen ist um die Ecke. Der ist zwar kompetent, aber ich lass mich lieber hier beraten und geb ihm nur ne Liste was ich will. Da kann ich dann drauf vertrauen, dass er mir auch genau das besorgt und nicht lange versucht mir was anderes zu verkaufen. Am schlimmsten sind die, die sich beim Fachhändler beraten lassen und dann bei MM, Saturn oder Online einkaufen. Sowas ist richtig dreist.

Kompetentes Personal braucht es im Computerladen ja eigentlich nicht, wenn du eh genau weißt was du willst. Hartnäckig sein, auf den Sachen beharren die du bestellen willst, Stur bleiben und etwas feilschen, damit du am Ende nicht zu viel drauf zahlst geht eigentlich überall irgendwie 

Ob nun HWV oder MF, wenn du selbst zusammenbaust würd ich bei HWV bestellen. Da zahlst du zwar geringfügig drauf im Vergleich, aber wie du hier lesen kannst sind manche User da zufriedener.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (11. August 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory schlechte Qualität?*

Einer der besten Online Shops ist hardwareversand. Hab da schon oft bestellt war immer sehr zufrieden

die Ware wird gut verpackt, da kannst du ruhigen Gewissens bestellen.


----------



## Research (11. August 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory schlechte Qualität?*

Mix-Computer ist auch ok. Und CSV.de , mein Hauslieferant zu dem ich hin gehe.


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. August 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory schlechte Qualität?*



Grotix schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich hab grade von nem Freund gehört das Mindfactory seine Hardwareteile aus China bekommt und diese dann somit so billig verkaufen kann.
> 
> Stimmt das?
> Oder kann ich trotzdem ohne irgendwelche Qualitätsprobleme bei Mindfactory bestellen?


 Es ist ja nicht so, dass andere PC Hardware nicht in China gefertigt werden würde...

Aber nein, was er sagt ist bullshit. Denn MF bezieht seine Ware, wie jeder anständige Händler, von einem Distributor bzw Generalimporteuer. Selbst importieren die nix.



hodenbussard schrieb:


> Ich bin kackendreist und kauf nix bei Alternate,Mindfactory oä.
> Dafür geh ich in einen PC Laden,klön noch ein bißchen mit den Chef,lass mit kompetent beraten wenns nötig ist und tu was für den deutschen Mittelstand .


Genau und wenn du dann irgendwas bestellst, dabei feststellst, dass es doch irgendwie Müll war, was dir angedreht wurde, du dann noch binnen 2 Wochen nach Erwerb aufschlägst und sie dir den Stinkefinger zeigen bzw dich auslachen, wirst du sicher noch mal dort bestellen.

Das ist auch ein Grund, warum ich, wenn ich 'ne PC Komponente möchte, NICHT in einen Shop gehe. 

Denn es kann immer sein, dass irgendwas, was man gerad gekauft hat, entweder DOA ist (bzw schnell stirbt) und/oder irgendwie doch ziemlich bescheidene Eigenschaften hat. Zum Beispiel eine fiepende Grafikkarte...



hodenbussard schrieb:


> Und die Gewährleistungpflicht für Garantieansprüche ist in Deutschland gesetzlich geregelt.Wie sich die Läden bei den RMA´s anstellen steht auf einen anderen Blatt.


Genau und auch gibt es in Deutschland noch das sog. Fernabsatzgesetz. Da schauts dann innerhalb der ersten 2 Wochen besonders gut aus, was die Gewährleistung betrifft. Da bekommst dann idR ASAP Ersatz geschickt.

Bekommst das auch bei dem Laden um die Ecke?!


----------



## Bits-Bytes (11. August 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory schlechte Qualität?*

Gute Preise gute Besserung.
Die überschrift ist schon etwas trollig, die Frage sollte eher heißen ob MF und Co mehr B-Wahre im Umlauf haben.
Das währe aber auch nicht wirklich verwunderlich.
Da es ja immer wieder gern den Tipp gibt, kauf und was dir nicht gefällt geht zurück.
Was sollen die Händler dann machen, zurück schicken nach China? 
Für eine neue Umverpackung, damit der nächste Käufer eine tadellose Verpackung erhält.
Und das Gefühl hat ich habe ein neues Produkt in den Händen, So kommen solch günstige Preise bestimmt nicht zustande.
Sollte etwas mit dem Produkt nicht stimmen (über die Shops, gilt das Fernabsatzgesetz).

Gruß


----------



## Gold (11. August 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory schlechte Qualität?*

Meine Erfahrungen mit MF und HWV sind nach Jahren des Bestellens durchwachsen:
*HWV:* Große Auswahl; Verpackung gut; 4,99 € Vorkasse; Preise im Branchenvergleich niedrig; in der Regel schnelle Lieferung, bis auf eine Monitorbestellung (Hannspree), der nach Monaten storniert wurde, wobei andere Shops ihn auch nicht liefern konnten; kaum Retour oder Falschlieferungen; bieten MSI-Grafikkarten an (MF nicht); einmal einen 5 € Gutschein erhalten.
*MF:* Große Auswahl; Preise im Branchenvergleich zwischen niedrig und mittel, ziehen aber anscheinend beim Midnightshopping an; Verpackung gut; Midnight Shopping (100 Euro Vorkasse versandkostenfrei) sonst 6,99 Euro Vorkasse; schnelle Lieferung in der Regel, wenn man nicht zu viele verschiedenene Posten bestellt; Mindfactory-Retourware wird über VibuOnline anscheinend verkauft/abgestossen um das Firmenimage nicht zu ruinieren, denn bei mir war auf dem betreffenden Produktpacket von Vibu ein Retoursticker von Mindfactory, nicht wie ich finde die feine englische Art, auch wenn das Produkt bis "jetzt" tadelos funtioniert; Retouren gab es einige mehr als bei HWV, wurden jedoch zeitig erledigt; Telefonischer Service in Ordnung; Festplatten liefern sie leider auch OEM-Varianten; AMD Never settle Game Bundle Partner (ob HWV auch AMD Partner ist, weiss ich nicht); Schnäppchen und Mindstarangebote sind preistechnisch ein Witz; Gutscheine noch nie von Mindfactory erhalten.

Mein Fazit: MF goldener Anstrich scheint langsam über die Jahre abzublättern, meine letzten Lieferungen hab ich bei HWV gemacht.


----------



## Teutonnen (11. August 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory schlechte Qualität?*



VivaLosTioz schrieb:


> Ich kauf auch immer beim Fachmann meines Vertrauens, allerdings nicht ohne ordentlich zu feilschen und möglichst wenig drauf zu zahlen. Bluten lass ich ihn nicht, dafür gibts an der Dorfkerwe auch mal 1-2 Bier auf meine Rechnung oder ich bring, wenn ich das nächste mal in den Laden komme ne Kleinigkeit mit, als nette Geste. Per Du sind wir sowieso. Find ich viel besser und es beruhigt mein Gewissen. Am Ende sind für mich Shops wie Alternate, MF oder HWV eher ein Argument bei der Preisverhandlung, wenn's mir beim Fachmann absolut zu teuer wird, weiche ich aber auch auf einen der genannten aus. *Das liebe Geld wächst ja nicht auf Bäumen*, aber bisher war ich nie gezwungen zu bestellen und die Angebote waren immer angemessen


 
Uhm.. Doch  Ich bekomme gerade ALG auf meinen Sold, sind ca. 400 Überschuss pro Monat fürs Nix tun. Davor war ich beim Bund und hab 4000 fürs Aufstehen um 0500 kassiert.


----------



## Teo_90 (11. August 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory schlechte Qualität?*

Schau mal auf den Hardwarekomponenten nach  Du wirst auf diesen lesen: Assembled in China, Malaysia usw.


----------



## Prieli (11. August 2013)

Wenn du aus Österreich bist bestell bei mylemon.at 

Fast so günstig wie mf und du sparst dir die versandkosten.

Ist wirklich n'klasse shop ... Bestell dort auch immer 

Und wo bezahlt man bei e-tec bitte 100€ dafür das man garantie bekommt?! xD


----------



## Dementius76 (11. August 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory schlechte Qualität?*



Grotix schrieb:


> Er bestellt bei e-tec!
> Ich komme aus Österreich. Also nix mit Garantie schätze ich.


Was hat der  dir für einen Blödsinn erzählt? Ich hab vor 2 Wochen meine GraKa bei e-tec bestellt und musste keine 100€ zahlen für Garantie.



Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Gibts in Österreich keinen Gewährleistunganspruch? *Auswanderungsliste Österreich durchstreich*


Doch, doch, die gibt es auch hier


----------



## grenn-CB (11. August 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory schlechte Qualität?*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Also ich hab gestern zum ersten mal bei MF bestellt und bin gespannt wie viele Probleme auftreten oder eben nicht



Ich denke da wird es keine Probleme geben, ich habe da schon öfter bestellt und es gab nie Probleme dort, aber ich habe mal gehört das die keine Festplatten nach Österreich versenden, ob das nun wirklich war ist weiß ich nicht, aber Hardwareversand tut es auf jeden Fall.


----------



## BlackNeo (11. August 2013)

wishi schrieb:


> Da kann MF nix zu. Wer noch nicht mitbekommen hat, das ASUS so ziemlich mit den Schlechtesten Service hat, ist selber schuld. 6 Wochen+ auf Reparatur sind keine Seltenheit.



Asus hat die Grafikkarte nie erhalten^^

Das ist einer der Gründe warum ich bei HWV bestelle, zumal MF auch ziemliche Preisschwankungen hat.


----------



## grenn-CB (11. August 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory schlechte Qualität?*

Oft dauerd es auch ziemlich lange bei Asus, da gibt es nicht mal 2 Jahre Garantie sondern nur 2 Jahre Gewährleistung genauso bei MSI und Asrock, nur Gigabyte und Intel geben 2 Jahre Garantie drauf.


----------



## BlackNeo (11. August 2013)

Ich kauf mir trotzdem ein Asus-Board, weil ich auf Fan Expert 2 nicht verzichten will^^


----------



## Grotix (12. August 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory schlechte Qualität?*

Ich glaube einige verstehen das falsch. 

Ich habe das so verstanden: In Mindfactory werden nur Billigimitate aus China verkauft und habe keine Garantie für beschädigte Teile. Wenn ich mal was von denen brauche machen die einen auf Totenstille!
Wenn ich bei e-tec bestellen würde dann müsste ich innsgesamt 100€ mehr zahlen da die Hardware dort etwas teuerer ist als bei Mindfactory, hätte aber dort angeblich Garantie. Dort soll auch besserer Kundendienst sein usw.

lg


----------



## mr.4EvEr (12. August 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory schlechte Qualität?*



Grotix schrieb:


> Ich glaube einige verstehen das falsch.
> 
> Ich habe das so verstanden: In Mindfactory werden nur Billigimitate aus China verkauft und habe keine Garantie für beschädigte Teile. Wenn ich mal was von denen brauche machen die einen auf Totenstille!
> Wenn ich bei e-tec bestellen würde dann müsste ich innsgesamt 100€ mehr zahlen da die Hardware dort etwas teuerer ist als bei Mindfactory, hätte aber dort angeblich Garantie. Dort soll auch besserer Kundendienst sein usw.
> ...


 
Ich hoffe das du jetzt bescheid weißt, dass der Unterschied zwischen Mindfactory und e-tec (mal abgesehen vom Preis und der Auswahl) nicht vorhanden ist. 
Doch mal ehrlich: Wen interessiert schon der Preis? 
Und ich hoffe, dass dein Kumpel nicht allzu oft so albernes Zeug verbreitet.


----------



## VivaLosTioz (12. August 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory schlechte Qualität?*



Grotix schrieb:


> Ich glaube einige verstehen das falsch.
> 
> Ich habe das so verstanden: In Mindfactory werden nur Billigimitate aus China verkauft und habe keine Garantie für beschädigte Teile. Wenn ich mal was von denen brauche machen die einen auf Totenstille!
> Wenn ich bei e-tec bestellen würde dann müsste ich innsgesamt 100€ mehr zahlen da die Hardware dort etwas teuerer ist als bei Mindfactory, hätte aber dort angeblich Garantie. Dort soll auch besserer Kundendienst sein usw.
> ...



Dann bestell eben bei Hardwareversand, wenn du dir Sorgen machst. Höchstwahrscheinlich zahlst du da weniger als 100€ drauf und da stimmt alles mit dem Service und der Ware.


----------



## Monsjo (12. August 2013)

Das fast es gut zusammen. Und wie gesagt der Service ist ziemlich gut.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Huch.....
> Hardware kommt aus China?
> Ich dachte immer, sie wird hier in Deutschland hergestellt?
> Verdammt, man hat mich beschissen.


----------



## Marcusi (12. August 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory schlechte Qualität?*

Gibt schon merkwürdige Beiträge hier

Na ja bringt so ein riesen Forum wohl mit sich.


----------



## Duvar (12. August 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory schlechte Qualität?*



Grotix schrieb:


> Ich glaube einige verstehen das falsch.
> 
> Ich habe das so verstanden: In Mindfactory werden nur Billigimitate aus China verkauft und habe keine Garantie für beschädigte Teile. Wenn ich mal was von denen brauche machen die einen auf Totenstille!
> Wenn ich bei e-tec bestellen würde dann müsste ich innsgesamt 100€ mehr zahlen da die Hardware dort etwas teuerer ist als bei Mindfactory, hätte aber dort angeblich Garantie. Dort soll auch besserer Kundendienst sein usw.
> ...


 
Das wärs ja noch, dass Mindfactory hier in Deutschland öffentlich illegale Plagiate Verkauft 
Wie wärs, wenn du mal im Mindfactory Forum dich schlau machst? https://forum.mindfactory.de/f44-reklamation


Liebe Grüße


----------



## VivaLosTioz (12. August 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory schlechte Qualität?*



Grotix schrieb:


> Ich habe das so verstanden:...


 
... wenn die Diskussion hier morgen immer noch Munter weiter geht scheint das ein Troll-Thread zu sein.



Also echt, mach dir keinen Kopf, beim Bestellen kann bei jedem Shop auch mal was Schief gehen. Verzichtest du deshalb lieber gleich drauf und zahlst deshalb 100-200€ mehr?


----------



## Grotix (12. August 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory schlechte Qualität?*

Tja, jetzt weiß ich wohl bescheid 
Da viele sich trotzdem über den Service von Mindfactory beschweren werde ich wohl bei Hardwareversand bestellen


----------



## Monsjo (12. August 2013)

VivaLosTioz schrieb:


> ... Verzichtest du deshalb lieber gleich drauf und zahlst deshalb 100-200&#128; mehr?



Wir haben so Experten. Die machen das.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (12. August 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory schlechte Qualität?*



Grotix schrieb:


> Tja, jetzt weiß ich wohl bescheid
> Da viele sich trotzdem über den Service von Mindfactory beschweren werde ich wohl bei Hardwareversand bestellen


 
HWV und MF sind beide sehr professionell.
Den Rechner Zusammenbau macht Mindfactory sogar professioneller.
Bestell dort, wo die Teile am günstigsten sind.
Leute die sich beschweren gibt es immer (teilweise werden diese sogar dafür bezahlt ), die Resonanzen hier im Forum sind aber sowohl über HWV als auch MF sehr gut.


----------



## Dexter74 (12. August 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory schlechte Qualität?*



Gold schrieb:


> Mindfactory-Retourware wird über VibuOnline anscheinend verkauft/abgestossen um das Firmenimage nicht zu ruinieren, denn bei mir war auf dem betreffenden Produktpacket von Vibu ein Retoursticker von Mindfactory.


 
das Retourware nicht einfach weggeschmissen wird sollte jedem klar sein, vielleicht haben die ja nur ein Lager


----------



## VivaLosTioz (12. August 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory schlechte Qualität?*



Monsjo schrieb:


> Wir haben so Experten. Die machen das.


 
In bestimmten Fällen gehöre ich selbst zu denen, so wie aktuell. Das mach ich aber nicht aus Angst, dass was schief gehen könnte, sondern weil ich finde, dass man die wenigen guten und kompetenten Fachhändler die es gibt wirklich unterstützen sollte. Und meiner gehört eben dazu. Er hat allerdings selbst gesagt, dass ich im Zweifel einfach online bestellen soll, da er nicht ganz mithalten kann und ein Aufpreis von 100€ nicht ganz ohne ist. So einen musste erst mal finden, der dir noch zur Konkurrenz rät 

Aber deshalb mach ich es nicht wie Grotix und bestelle wegen Dummgeschwätz und Hörensagen einfach meinen Kram wo anders viel teuerer, aber auch online wo ich wieder nich weiß ob es für den Shop nicht auch einen gibt, der gerne schlechtes drüber erzählen kann.. 

Aber er ist ja halbwegs zur vernunft gekommen und scheint jetzt zumindest bei HWV zu bestellen.


----------



## grenn-CB (13. August 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory schlechte Qualität?*



Grotix schrieb:


> Ich glaube einige verstehen das falsch.
> 
> Ich habe das so verstanden: In Mindfactory werden nur Billigimitate aus China verkauft und habe keine Garantie für beschädigte Teile. Wenn ich mal was von denen brauche machen die einen auf Totenstille!
> Wenn ich bei e-tec bestellen würde dann müsste ich innsgesamt 100€ mehr zahlen da die Hardware dort etwas teuerer ist als bei Mindfactory, hätte aber dort angeblich Garantie. Dort soll auch besserer Kundendienst sein usw.
> ...


 
Die hast du auch bei Mindfactory



Grotix schrieb:


> Tja, jetzt weiß ich wohl bescheid
> Da viele sich trotzdem über den Service von Mindfactory beschweren werde ich wohl bei Hardwareversand bestellen


Hardwareversand ist auch eine gute Seite suche aber die Artikel über Geizhals raus da du dann Geld sparst.


----------



## zerrocool88 (13. August 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory schlechte Qualität?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Huch.....
> Hardware kommt aus China?
> Ich dachte immer, sie wird hier in Deutschland hergestellt?
> Verdammt, man hat mich beschissen.


 

Dieses Kommentar ist einfach episch sorry xD ^^


----------



## VivaLosTioz (14. August 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory schlechte Qualität?*

Guten Morgen Leute!

Ich möchte der Erste sein, der euch diese frohe Kunde des Tages unterbreitet:

Bei HWV ist es seit heute morgen offiziell möglich die Samsung SSD Evo Serie käuflich zu erwerben und zwar von 120, über 250 und 500GB bis zu 1TB.

Ich weiß, das gehört hier eigentlich nicht direkt zum Thema, aber ich habe diesen Thread einfach mal ausgewählt, da ich denke, dass er wegen seines Titels viel Aufmerksamkeit auf sich zieht und es zudem hier irgendwie halbwegs zum Thema passt, im Gegensatz zu so ziemlich jedem anderen Thread in diesem Forenbereich 

Und ja, man kann sie nicht nur Vorbestellen. Sie ist bereits auf Lager


----------



## Jack ONeill (14. August 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory schlechte Qualität?*

Ich bin mir zwar nicht ganz sicher wie der TE darauf kommt das MF schlecht sei aber jedem das seine. MF ist noch immer einer der besten Händler, da gibt es wesentlich schlechtere als MF

MfG


----------



## BlackNeo (14. August 2013)

VivaLosTioz schrieb:


> Bei HWV ist es seit heute morgen offiziell möglich die Samsung SSD Evo Serie käuflich zu erwerben und zwar von 120, über 250 und 500GB bis zu 1TB.



Ich habe mir sie schon gestern Nachmittag bestellt^^


----------



## TerrorMango (14. August 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory schlechte Qualität?*

Ich habe selbst erst vor Kurzem Hardware gekauft und bin auch Österreicher. Ich habe mich gegen MF entschieden, weil ich nicht gewillt bin 60€ Versand zu bezahlen (20€ pro Paket) und mir der Umweg über Paketshops an der Grenze zu umständlich war.

Ich kann dir nur mylemon.at empfehlen. Kostet gleich viel wie mf, aber du sparst dir 55€ Versand.
Habe nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Dienstag bestellt, Montag wars dann da.

Und ich arbeite NICHT bei mylemon. Bin Schüler.


----------



## Grotix (14. August 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory schlechte Qualität?*

Und was ist an der EVO Serie besser?


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. August 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory schlechte Qualität?*



Grotix schrieb:


> Und was ist an der EVO Serie besser?


 
Es ist halt das neue Modell.


----------



## Teutonnen (14. August 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory schlechte Qualität?*



Grotix schrieb:


> Und was ist an der EVO Serie besser?


 

Wenn die jetzt schon jemand als "besser" bezeichnet, macht er sich nur selber unglaubwürdig. Damit kann man vielleicht in 18 Monaten kommen...

Die Evo-Serie ist einfach die Nachfolgerserie zu den jetztigen Samsung SSDs. Inwiefern und ob sie wirklich besser sind, wird sich erst mit der Zeit (Stichwort: Ausfallrate) zeigen.


----------



## Duvar (14. August 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory schlechte Qualität?*

Bzgl der Ausfallrate kann man natürlich nicht hellsehen, man kann aber zig andere Aspekte vergleichen, wie zB Kopierleistung etc
Siehe hier, roter Balken neue Samsung, blauer Balken ältere Basic Edition, einfach mal den Testt komplett durchlesen Samsung SSD 840 EVO mit 120, 250 und 500 GB im Test


----------



## Teutonnen (14. August 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory schlechte Qualität?*

Wie gesagt, Langzeittests werden Klarheit schaffen.

Für mich ist die Durchsatzrate nicht wirklich entscheidend, da ich sie in 90% der Fälle nicht auslasten kann, weil irgendetwas anderes limitiert (Internetgeschwindigkeit, Laufwerk, andere HDDs usw.).

Nicht, dass wir uns falsch verstehen - ich begrüsse natürlich jedwede Leistungssteigerung. Vor allem, wenn der Preis fast gleich bleibt, wie hier.


----------

